# New kids due in a week



## WILLIFORD (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a disbudding question. When the new kids arrive next week (NG’s), I know I will need to disbud the buckling at about 3-4 days old. Can I disbud the spellings the same day, so I can be done with this wonderful task in one day, or should I wait for a week or so, until I can feel the caps start forming?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 27, 2019)

You need to feel the buds before you dehorn , the doe's  usually take longer to show up


----------

